# αλαζόνας: ετυμολογία από τα ακκαδικά;



## pidyo (May 9, 2012)

Το βάζω κι εδώ για να υπάρχει, αντιγράφοντας από του Σαραντάκου: 

Η λέξη αλαζών ίσως ετυμολογείται από το ακκαδικό/χεττιτικό aluzinnu, που υποδηλώνει έναν περιπλανώμενο, παρασιτικό, επαγγελματία γελωτοποιό, κατά κανόνα με αισχρή και αντισυμβατική συμπεριφορά.


----------



## Rogerios (May 9, 2012)

Υπάρχει τελικά επάρκεια στοιχείων ως προς τη μεταβίβαση της λέξης μεταξύ της σημιτικής ακκαδικής και της γλώσσας των Χετταίων;

Τούτων λεχθέντων, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την παράθεση της πολύ ενδιαφέρουσας θεωρίας.


----------



## pidyo (May 9, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Υπάρχει τελικά επάρκεια στοιχείων ως προς τη μεταβίβαση της λέξης μεταξύ της σημιτικής ακκαδικής και της γλώσσας των Χετταίων;


Δυστυχώς, εδώ που είμαι δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο άρθρο, αλλά απ' όσο θυμάμαι, δεν υπάρχει αμφισβήτηση γι' αυτό το σημείο.


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2012)

Πολύ καλά έκανες, αλλά γιατί να μη βάλεις όλη την περίληψή σου να βρίσκεται; Αν επιτρέπεις θα το κάνω εγώ :) (θέλω να γίνω Νίκελ στη θέση του Νίκελ):



pidyo said:


> Επανέρχομαι με νέα στοιχεία για την ετυμολογία της λέξης από ένα πρόσφατο άρθρο: R. Drew Griffith και Robert B. Marks, “A Fool by any Other Name: Greek ἀλαζών and Akkadian Aluzinnu”, Phoenix 65 (2011) 23-38. Ακολουθεί σύνοψη:
> 
> Αφού εξετάσουν το νόημα της λέξης στην αττική κομωδία, στον Αριστοτέλη και τον Θεόφραστο, οι συγγραφείς εξετάζουν τις προταθείσες ετυμολογίες και ερμηνείες. 1) Η προέλευση από το ἀλάομαι θα ταίριαζε ίσως νοηματικά, αλλά δεν στέκει μορφολογικά: το ἀλάομαι δίνει τη λ. ἀλήτης και δεν έχουμε λόγο να μπουρδουκλώσουμε τους κανόνες παραγωγής για να βγάλουμε και τη λ. ἀλαζών. 2) ἀ- επιτατικό και ρ. λάζω που σημαίνει αρπάζω ή κλωτσάω. Τραβηγμένο [αλλά θα επανέλθω]. 3) Η επικρατούσα θεωρία του Bonfante έχει προβλήματα. Ο West στις νεότερες ομηρικές εκδόσεις θεωρεί επικρατέστερο τον τύπο Ἁλίζονες και τα χφφ. Ηροδότου έχουν και Ἀλάζονες και Ἀλίζονες. Επιπλέον, τα παράλληλα του Bonfante δεν είναι ισχυρά, από τη στιγμή που δεν ξέρουμε απολύτως τίποτε για το φύλο αυτό (σε αντίθεση με τους Τριβαλλούς ή, αργότερα, τους Βανδάλους) ώστε να τεκμηριώσουμε τη σχέση. 4) Ο Burkert φαίνεται να συνδυάζει την ετυμολόγηση από το θρακικό φύλο με την ερμηνεία από το ἀλάομαι: μιλάει για προέλευση του όρου αλαζών από τους περιπλανώμενους σαμάνους, η δράση των οποίων μοιάζει γελοία και άξια παρωδίας στα μάτια των «εξημερωμένων» πολιτών μιας πόλης κράτους. 5) Στο M. L. West, “Some Oriental Motifs in Archilochus”, ZPE 102 (1994) 1-5, η σύζυγος του συγγραφέα πρότεινε ότι η λέξη αλαζών προέρχεται από την ακκαδική λέξη aluzinnu. Η λέξη μαρτυρείται, σε παραλλαγές, σε διάφορες ανατολικές γλώσσες, μεταξύ των οποίων κυρίως τα χεττιτικά, σε 40 πινακίδες που περιγράφουν αγώνες και τελετές προς τιμήν της θεάς Tetešḫapi. Το ακριβές νόημα και περιεχόμενο είναι λίγο αβέβαιο, το πιθανότερο όμως είναι πως υποδηλώνει κάποιας μορφής περιπλανώμενο, παρασιτικό επαγγελματία γελωτοποιό, κατά κανόνα με αισχρή και αντισυμβατική συμπεριφορά. Οι τζουτζέδες αυτοί των Χετταίων καυχώνται ότι ξέρουν τα πάντα και ότι μπορούν να κάνουν τα πάντα και εμφανίζονται σταθερά ως ανίκανοι να καταφέρουν οτιδήποτε. Πρόκειται για πολύ κοντινό παράλληλο της εικόνας του αλαζόνα στην αττική, ή ακόμη και στη ρωμαϊκή κομωδία: ο miles gloriosus του Πλαύτου θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να προέρχεται από τους aluzinnu των κειμένων της Ανατολής.
> 
> ...


----------



## Earion (May 10, 2012)

Χμμμ..., περιπλανώμενοι σαμανιστές, δηλαδή πνευματομάχοι ιατροσοφιστές, ανίκανοι να συμμορφωθούν στο καταπιεστικό περιβάλλον μιας εδραίας κοινωνίας που επιβάλλει μόνιμη εργασία, ... κοινωνικά αποκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά ... Σαλοί. Περίγελος. Μπαίγνιο των καθωσπρέπει. Τι μου θυμίζει; Περιπλανώμενους δερβίσηδες μήπως;


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

*οι Αλαζώνες και οι αλαζόνες*

Ήθελα να γράψω δυο λόγια για την προέλευση του _αλαζόνα_ αλλά βρήκα έτοιμο αυτό το πληρέστατο σημείωμα στο ΕΛΝΕΓ. (Προσθήκη: εκτός από το σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου, βεβαίως βεβαίως...)

*αλαζόνας*
Το εθνικό όνομα* Ἀλαζών* αναφέρεται στην Αρχαιότητα σε φύλο που κατοικούσε στις βόρειες ακτές τού Εύξεινου Πόντου. Το εθνωνύμιο αυτό έγινε αντικείμενο κριτικής συζήτησης, διότι απαντά και με τον τύπο* Ἀλιζῶνες,* ενώ αμφισβητήθηκε η γραφή_ Αλαζώνες_ και υποστηρίχθηκε ότι επρόκειτο για τύπο* Ἀμαζῶνες,* οδηγώντας ορισμένους σε αναθεώρηση τής εικόνας που καλλιέργησε ο μύθος των πολεμιστριών Αμαζόνων. Αντικείμενο συζήτησης υπήρξε επίσης ο χώρος στον οποίο ζούσαν καθώς και η φυλετική τους καταγωγή. Στις πηγές άλλοτε αναφέρονται ως θρακικό και άλλοτε ως σκυθικό φύλο, αν και οι* Αλαζόνες* φέρονται ούτως ή άλλως να επεκτάθηκαν στην αρχαία Θράκη και τη Μικρά Ασία. Η επικρατούσα άποψη πάντως είναι ότι επρόκειτο για σκυθικό φύλο, που την εποχή τού Ηροδότου κατοικούσε στην περιοχή τού Δνείπερου ποταμού (Dniepr), πβ. Ηροδ._ Ἱστορίαι _4.17.1-6:_ Ἀπὸ τοῦ Βορυσθενεϊτέων ἐμπορίου (τοῦτο γὰρ τῶν παραθαλασσίων μεσαίτατόν ἐστι πάσης τῆς Σκυθικῆς), ἀπὸ τούτου πρῶτοι Καλλιπίδαι νέμονται ἐόντες Ἑλληνοσκύθαι, ὑπὲρ δὲ τούτων ἄλλο ἔθνος οἳ Ἀλαζῶνες καλέονται· οὗτοι δὲ καὶ οἱ Καλλιπίδαι τὰ μὲν ἄλλα κατὰ ταὐτὰ Σκύθῃσι ἐπασκέουσι[, σῖτον δὲ καὶ σπείρουσι καὶ σιτέονται, καὶ κρόμμυα καὶ σκόροδα καὶ φακοὺς καὶ κέγχρους]. _
Οι Αλαζόνες θεωρούνται ημινομαδικό φύλο. Πιθανώς εξ αυτού οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες, οι οποίοι ως γνωστόν εξελλήνιζαν τα ξένα ονόματα και τα συνέδεαν με ελληνικές λέξεις, συνέδεσαν το εθνωνύμιο με το ουσ._ ἄλη_ «αδιάκοπη περιπλάνηση» και το ρ. _ἀλάομαι_ «περιπλανώμαι, περιφέρομαι». Έτσι, το κύριο όνομα (το εθνωνύμιο) κατέστη στη γλωσσική χρήση προσηγορικό και δήλωσε τον ανά τη χώρα περιπλανώμενο (σημασία που δηλωνόταν από το ομόρριζο* αλήτης),* όπως στην αρχαία Ελληνική συνέβη με το* Αβδηρίτης* (κάτοικος των Αβδήρων τής Θράκης) που ως προσηγορικό δήλωσε τον αφελή, τον ανόητο ή/και τον ματαιόδοξο, ή όπως συνέβη αργότερα με τα εθνωνύμιο *Βάνδαλος, Βοημός* (γαλλ.* bohème*_,_ από όπου το *μποέμ*) κ.ά. Το_ αλαζών_ πέρασε από τη σημ. «περιπλανώμενος» στη σημασία «αγύρτης», ενώ ίσως και σε συσχετισμό με το αγέρωχο ύφος των Σκυθών ιππέων να κατέληξε στη σημ. «υπερόπτης, κομπορρήμων, καυχησιάρης». Με αυτή τη σημασία καθιερώθηκε η χρήση τής λ. μέχρι σήμερα, ενώ αποτέλεσε τη βάση για τη δημιουργία ενός χαρακτηριστικού τύπου τής αρχ. αττικής κωμωδίας, τού *Αλαζόνα*, ο οποίος αντιδιαστελλόταν συνήθως στον* Είρωνα* (κατόπιν και τής ρωμαϊκής, πβ. την κωμωδία τού Πλαύτου_ Miles gloriosus_ «Ο καυχησιάρης στρατιώτης»), πβ._ ἀλαζὼν δὲ ὁ πλείω τῶν ὑπαρχόντων προσποιούμενος, εἴρων δὲ ὁ ἐλάττω _(Αριστοτέλης).
Ας σημειωθεί, τέλος, ότι η λ. κλινόταν_ Αλαζών, Αλαζ-ώνος_ στην Αρχ. Ελληνική, ενώ σήμερα επικρατεί ο μεταπλασμένος τύπος σε_ -όνας_ (με όμικρον σε όλες τις πτώσεις).


Αφιερωμένο στον Χρήστο Χωμενίδη, που με φίλεψε μεσημεριάτικα ένα *_αλλαζονική_ και ένα *_αλλαζονεία_ (αμάν, ρε Χρήστο) στο ωραίο του σημείωμα στο protagon.gr για την ταινία J.A.C.E. του Μενέλαου Καραμαγγιώλη.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.dolce&id=19554


----------



## pidyo (Nov 5, 2012)

Η θρακική προέλευση έχει αμφισβητηθεί και η λέξη μπορεί να είναι ακκαδική. Edit: Α, το είχα γράψει κι εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Πάω ταπεινά να βάλω την αντιγραφή μου πίσω από το άλλο νήμα.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 2, 2018)

https://www.academia.edu/25851396/_...ek_Comic_Traditions._In_AOAT_436_2016_587_603


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2018)

Marinos said:


> https://www.academia.edu/25851396/_...ek_Comic_Traditions._In_AOAT_436_2016_587_603



Έμεινα άναυδος με την ποικιλία των περιεχομένων του τόμου και τα στοιχεία του άρθρου (μόνο διαγώνια τα κοίταξα, βέβαια).


----------

